# A. Calvus



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

I think A. Calvus "White Chiatika" and Labidochromis Caeruleus would look stellar together. I'm worried about the Calvus keeling over after a water change, and growing so slow. I was even tempted to buy adolescents, but at $20 a pop, and a chance they die on the next water change is kinda scary. Though Red Sea does have a chlorine test kit, so I dunno if that would help things any. Anyone else keep Calvus? Are they truley that sensitive?


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

oh and are they still super shy once they get older? Has anyone been able to hand feed theirs? Also they don't seem to be very aggressive, so if I bought four and they don't pair off, are they able to stay together?

Hehe sorry bout the 20 questions...I'm just overly curious :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Anyone else keep Calvus? Are they truley that sensitive?


Yes, I do, and no they're not at all for me. But, I've heard of others that say they are.



> oh and are they still super shy once they get older?


Mine have never been super shy even when younger. I think it's a matter of what else you stock and 
how comfortable they feel. I've got an active tank.



> Also they don't seem to be very aggressive, so if I bought four and they don't pair off, are they able to stay together?


Sure, why not. You may get lucky and get 1M/3F.



> and growing so slow.


I've got a couple that I'm assuming are males and are growing out more quickly than I thought they 
would. Under 2 years and just a bit better than 3" now. Of course, i've got several others same age 
in the 2" range, so it just depends.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

My Calvus arent shy or to sensitive to water changes. I got em a few weeks ago at just under 3/4" and they swim around, spar a lil with the Julies and have lived through 2 20% water changes so far. They sat on the floor lookin sad for 2 days and since then have been fine.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Transport and acclimation seem to be tough on calvus. After that, they're great. Just be extremely cautious about matching water quality and temperature, and acclimate them slowly with lots of oxygenation.


----------



## bgko (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't think they're that sensitive to water changes just watch your temperature when changing water, I heard that does cause them like most fish stress. Mine were a little shy at first but they didn't have any other tankmates which does bring them out and about. They get interested in other fish but are very peaceful.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

> Mine have never been super shy even when younger. I think it's a matter of what else you stock and
> how comfortable they feel. I've got an active tank.


What do you stock with them? I'm limited because my tank only has a 36" foot print


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mine isn't sensitive at all! Mine has jumped out of the tank once during a water change and I had to pick him up and put him back in the tank! He was absolutely fine! Another time I moved him into a hospital tank when I first got my juvie trophs and nothing seems to phase this guy! :lol: He's pretty tough and I've had him almost a year now (I bought him at 3.5-4'' though). I don't know about juvies, but adults seem pretty tough and are IMO worth the extra $$ just because they seem to be more resilient.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have mine with Lamprologus Caudopunctatus in a 36" tank. I don't think I'd put them with yellow labs though.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't found that mine were sensitive or shy, in fact i hand fed my wild caught male the day after i got him.

On the other hand, no one has commented, that i can see, on the compatibility of Labidochromis caeruleus and A. calvus. IMO they are not compatible based on diet differences and aggression. Calvus don't like boisterous fish such as Mbuna and need a very high protein, carnivorous diet. Whereas Labidochromis caeruleus are herbivorous. Its not a mix i would recommend at all.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have my comp. in with 22 tropheus at the moment, which are herbivors the same as labs. I haven't had any problems as far as diet goes. I feed a mixture of spirulina, NLS, and mysis shrimp to everyone in the tank without problems. He seems to do fine at the moment, but I'm not going to keep him in there long term. renegade is right regarding calvus/comps not liking boisterous fish.... but diet isn't too much of a problem.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

There are foods that can overcome the diet differences. I wouldn't avoid the mix for that reason.

I don't know how well calvus will mix with mbuna, but I've not found them fazed by boisterous 
fish. At least not mine. Aren't these yellow labs that we're talking about? I have heard they're 
one of the milder mannered mbuna, and calvus aren't total wimps.

Your call, I guess niccomau. Never any guarantees when it comes to fish behaviors.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i dont find the secsitive or shy, but they are so slow growing! drives me insane!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

well the idea sparked because I was looking through the calvus profiles and in one of the pictures the calvus was with a yellow lab. I was under the impression that labs were one of the more chill sometimes even timid mbuna. I'm just having a hard time figuring out what to do. I haven't seen any stellar looking yellow or super colorful fish that I'd like to keep with Calvus.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 2, 2007)

Gold occies would be perfect. Check out the link to Prov356's tank. Im about to start cycling a 36" tank as well and am now considering some Lamprologus Caudopunctatus or maybe some Gold Occies.

Here is the link.
http://www.timstropicalfish.net/180_Gal ... roject.htm


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

In regards to water change for calvus and compressiceps, I usually do 50% water change in my tanks as long as you add dechlorinator such as Prime in there a few seconds prior to adding your new water and make sure the water you add in there is either the same temp as your current water or just a tid bit warmer...they seem to do just fine. 
If you're doing water change weekly, 20% water change is good.


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

In regards to water change for calvus and compressiceps, I usually do 50% water change in my tanks as long as you add dechlorinator such as Prime in there a few seconds prior to adding your new water and make sure the water you add in there is either the same temp as your current water or just a tid bit warmer...they seem to do just fine. 
If you're doing water change weekly, 20% water change is good.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's the thing...Tangs are not super colorful. So if you want color go mbuna and if you want subtle go Tang.

When I first became interested in Tangs, the Calvus was the fish I definitely wanted, and I ran through the usual suspects for combinations. While Calvus will survive with yellow labs (I asked about peaceful peacocks too), according to some very experienced and well-respected keepers, they will not thrive. For example, a breeding pair might stop breeding if unsuitable tankmates are introduced. So...the Caudo's are perfect!

I don't find mine sensitive...although they dart around the tank (bashing into things) during water changes more than any other fish I keep.


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

To add to the suggestions of caudo's and occies, have you considered Leleupi (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_leleupi.php)? That said, two largish rock dwellers in a 36" tank might be pushing it...What's the volume of your tank?


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

okay here's my question. From reading around most people feed their cichlids New Life Spectrum. More than a couple of people say they feed it to all their cichlids. Omnivore, Carnivore, and herbavores even. Most people seem to use it for mixed diet setups just fine. So if I could feed Calvus and Yellow labs this, what other than diet would be a reason not to keep them together? Because so far thats really the only objection I've seen...


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It's not the food. It's the A. calvus being able to compete with the labs for food. Also, the sheer activity of the labs could tend to stress the calvus out. My calvus is quite laid back. He doesn't do a whole lot of moving around. He doesn't like active fish in the tank. I would think that adding a group of very active mbuna would lead to a fish that isn't comfortable in his environment.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

okay I decided to go with a tang community. A. calvus, P. Nigripinnis, and L. Brevis Kitumba. And maybe just one Julidochromis regani or ornatus if I can squeeze 'em in.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've found ornatus stay small and are pretty well behaved even when paired. Regani might be pushing 
it, even with just one if he decides to be a bully. You could try a trio of ornatus and then pull all but a nice
male if it doesn't work out. But I tend to push the envelope.  As long as you have a plan B.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah I was trying to decide between the two. I liked how they both had orange/yellow coloring. I'm going to take your advice and go with the ornatus. I noticed they are smaller too, which might be good incase there is some 'ish' with the shellies.


----------

